
Come help us build something better - jwpraus
Ordermark |ordermark.com | Los Angeles, CA | Senior&#x2F;Lead Backend Engineers ONSITE - Full-Time josh.praus@getordermark.com
The problem we are solving<p>We are building a highly scalable and maintainable SaaS solution that aggregates online food orders from across several disparate Online Ordering Service platforms into a single printer&#x2F;tablet or POS system at each of our client restaurant locations.<p>We are hiring<p>We are seeking exceptional Software Engineering talent who will bring their passion for both building efficient systems and delighting customers. You will get the opportunity to leverage your technical expertise with architecture, frameworks, performance, security, automated testing, and more to help build our product. You will be able to utilize your experience with building scalable solutions as you play an integral role in the ongoing engineering of Ordermark’s mobile, web, and&#x2F;or backend platforms.<p>Our tech stack Languages&#x2F;Frameworks: Python, Django, Celery, Typescript&#x2F;Javascript, React &amp; Redux Databases: Google Datastore, PostgreSQL
======
masonic

      aggregates online food orders from across several disparate Online Ordering
    

Rentseeking two layers deep.

